# Tips for a novice runner.



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi fitness fans, after 7 years of physical decline I've decided to start running so I don't turn 40 in a few years looking like uncle buck.

I used to be fitness mad till kids and career got in the way, or rather I let them get in the way but my spreading waist won't help my kids if like some good colleagues at work recently, I drop dead from a heart attack at 50.

I used to cycle a 30 mile round trip to work 3 days a week, weight lift, play squash and do kick boxing, now I watch telly .

I went for a run yesterday for the first time since May and did 5 miles cross country at lunchtime.

And this is the problem, I felt so energised after I foolishly invited my nemesis, a fellow head of department to come for a run on Friday as part of my new keep your friends close but your enemy's closer plan.

But today my legs don't work and I've just found out he runs triathlons. Lol what a prat I am.

Any tips to give me a temporary boost for tomorrow aside from an early night?, i.e. eat pasta xxx before running?, take loads of pro plus/drink red bull, take supplement X ?.









Thanks all.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Keep yourself hydrated before and after and make sure you stretch! You could have a sports drink before and after also.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Must admit yesterday I'd no way drunk, slept or eaten enough before running.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Instead or a sports drink you could have a banana 30mins before and straight after.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thx!!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I find porridge for breakfast works a treat. I try not to have too many carbs late on in the day as they bloat me a little but the porridge gives me lots of slow release energy. Drink at least 3 litres of water the day before and a fair bit before you go out. Not too much though as you will get stitch.

I also struggle to run if I have eaten within 3 hours of a run.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Although 5 miles is by no means short, it is far too short to concern yourself over carbs etc. Just eat enough so you aren't running on an empty stomach and make sure you keep yourself hydrated with water.

Sports drinks don't really do anything above water so don't worry about that. Just get a good night sleep beforehand.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

What trainers do you run in? are they new?

If you are intending to go running frequently then get some decent trainers and then look to renew them every 4ish months. Decent footware is key to helping to avoid injury. I expect you are feeling the DOMS (Delayed Onset of Muscle Soreness) if you havent run for a while.

Make sure you spend at lest 5-10 mins stretching before AND after a run. If you blast out 5 miles then just stop and rest you will get blood pooling which will cause pain later on. GENTLY stretch out legs and glutes after a good run.

As for sports drinks I dont bother, much rather keep well hydrated with plain water throughout the day, then an hour before I ususally have something small like plain pasta with Tuna and olive oil. Not loads, just enough to keep you fueled while working out.

HTH.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

jamest said:


> Sports drinks don't really do anything above water so don't worry about that.


What makes you say that???

Surely the high sugar levels give you a quick energy boost pre workout and then post workout to replenish glycogen stores.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

TubbyTwo said:


> then an hour before I ususally have something small like plain pasta with Tuna and olive oil. Not loads, just enough to keep you fueled while working out.


I think the OP wants to lose a bit of weight so eating pasta an hour before is not the best. Your body will burn the carbs for energy instead of the fat in your body.

If you require energy then it's fine.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

look up running yoga vids on Utube..... yes it has a girly rep etc but it helped me not hurt as much after training for a 1/2 marra. I also used to be super fit but am now 17 stone and not so slim but the yoga really helped avoid pain later in the day.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

ive been running for years and my advice is:

clean up your diet and dont bother drinking crap like sports drinks
find a pair of running shoes ur comfortable in
dont rush! take ur time build up slowly- if u rush u will only set yourself back a week
stretch after every run
if u want to run faster you need to run slower (yes!) and for longer
do some weights i would also recommend squatting 

But most of all enjoy it! Experiment with different routes, run road, run trail, run in the rain! (it aint training if it aint raining  )


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

VAG-hag said:


> look up running yoga vids on Utube..... yes it has a girly rep etc but it helped me not hurt as much after training for a 1/2 marra. I also used to be super fit but am now 17 stone and not so slim but the yoga really helped avoid pain later in the day.


Snap, 17stone too, 6.1 tall.

Will check out the yoga, have a bad back too (damaged sacroiliac joint) so any good tips on that will help.

Thanks


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks all some great tips for tomorrow and for the longer term, drinking more water is a main failing of mine so I'm on that now, as is sleep and eating breakfast but I have my porridge for the morning  and will get an early night, had 6 glasses of water today so far (6 more than normal) and I'll let you know how I get on.

I run in a pair of Nike Air Pegusus, blue ones, a few years old as I've not run much but their doing the job and I don't get shin splints like I did with my older asics.

For mixed feelings re sports drinks, I used to play squash really hard and genuinely felt that they were helping, same with mountain bike racing when I was a teenager.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

jonnyMercUK said:


> What makes you say that???
> 
> Surely the high sugar levels give you a quick energy boost pre workout and then post workout to replenish glycogen stores.


Don't think it is on iPlayer anymore, but there was a (reasonably) good episode of Panorama on sports drinks/nutrition.

Article here about it - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-18863293
Was also a thread discussion on DW - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=273553



Danno1975 said:


> I run in a pair of Nike Air Pegusus, blue ones, a few years old as I've not run much but their doing the job and I don't get shin splints like I did with my older asics.
> 
> For mixed feelings re sports drinks, I used to play squash really hard and genuinely felt that they were helping, same with mountain bike racing when I was a teenager.


Running shoes really only need to be changed every 300-400 miles or so, or at least until they become uncomfortable to run in.

Shin splints can generally be avoided by keeping to small strides and running on the balls of your feet (i.e. not heel striking).


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Lol I doubt I've run more than 100 miles in them.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

at 6ft1 and 17 stone no offense but u are largely overweight...(apologies if ur a muscular man and not fat!) most sports drinks have hundreds of calories and at ur current situation i would advise burning off the stored calories u already have! 

dont go forcing water down ur neck. just drink it when ur thirsty like any other animal would!


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

It terms of tomorrows session with your Lex Luther, just tell him it's your easy run, then it's your weekly run where you are meant to go slow.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

avit88 said:


> at 6ft1 and 17 stone no offense but u are largely overweight...(apologies if ur a muscular man and not fat!) most sports drinks have hundreds of calories and at ur current situation i would advise burning off the stored calories u already have!
> 
> dont go forcing water down ur neck. just drink it when ur thirsty like any other animal would!


No offensive taken, I used to do body building so whilst I have a bit of a belly I'm pretty much a big strapping fellow  I like to think.










Joke, heres me, in the glasses.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Still up so I guess the sleep things a no go, have to lay in drunk lots though , but ate a pizza 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

lol fair enough

i wud also recommend u stretch ur hip flexors and buy urself a foam roller and do lots of soft tissue work. it will work wonders


----------



## lanciamug (May 18, 2008)

Avit88 post 12 is the best advice here. Also, its a really bad idea to want to get fit and go running 5 miles. After a long lay off you should start off really easy. Short runs at an easy pace. I think the advice is to increase weekly milage by no more than 10%. Good luck with it and watch the belly melt.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

jamest said:


> Don't think it is on iPlayer anymore, but there was a (reasonably) good episode of Panorama on sports drinks/nutrition.
> 
> Article here about it - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-18863293
> Was also a thread discussion on DW - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=273553


They work for me and many professional sports athletes. If the aren't for you, fair enough.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

jonnyMercUK said:


> They work for me and many professional sports athletes. If the aren't for you, fair enough.


I take it you either didn't read the article or the article didn't get across the point that there is absolutely zero evidence which backs up sports drinks as being any better than water.

A lot of the athletes are paid in sponsorship deals to be seen using their product, not because they necessarily think it is better for them.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Forgot me towel


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

jamest said:


> I take it you either didn't read the article or the article didn't get across the point that there is absolutely zero evidence which backs up sports drinks as being any better than water.
> 
> A lot of the athletes are paid in sponsorship deals to be seen using their product, not because they necessarily think it is better for them.


I didn't need to read it, like I said they are good for me.

Heres a question for you, if you were a professional athlete who had to control everything that went into your body, would you use a product just for the money? I know I wouldn't.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

jonnyMercUK said:


> I didn't need to read it, like I said they are good for me.
> 
> Heres a question for you, if you were a professional athlete who had to control everything that went into your body, would you use a product just for the money? I know I wouldn't.


If I knew it had no real negatives (such as sports drinks) then yes I would. If sports drink were bad then I would probably reject the money and carry on taking water. But given the option with no money involved I would grab the water bottle.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

jamest said:


> If I knew it had no real negatives (such as sports drinks) then yes I would. If sports drink were bad then I would probably reject the money and carry on taking water. But given the option with no money involved I would grab the water bottle.


Powerade hydrates better than water you know...(apparently!) :lol:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

jonnyMercUK said:


> I didn't need to read it, like I said they are good for me.
> 
> Heres a question for you, if you were a professional athlete who had to control everything that went into your body, would you use a product just for the money? I know I wouldn't.


What i think he means, or what I said similarly in the other thread, is that a lot get paid to endorse a brand of sports nutrition but an endorsement doesn't mean they use it.

Wear the t-shirts, get photo's/videos of you holding the bottles and sign your name to a marketing written statement. You get paid for it but you don't have to use it. Hell, some might not even have ever tried the product/brand they're endorsing.

Lucozade for example sponsor several premier league football teams and there's always a bottle carrier with Lucozade sports bottles (the pop top ones liked you put on your bike) but it doesn't necessarily mean there's Lucozade inside them.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

jonnyMercUK said:


> Powerade hydrates better than water you know...(apparently!) :lol:


And if you read the article you would have seen that there is zero supporting evidence.

The only half useful sports drinks are ones with electrolytes which are helpful for people who sweat a lot (more than normal as they lose a lot of salt)


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

jamest said:


> And if you read the article you would have seen that there is zero supporting evidence.
> 
> The only half useful sports drinks are ones with electrolytes which are helpful for people who sweat a lot (more than normal as they lose a lot of salt)


Again, like most things, I find they give me a good sugar rush but might be different for other people.

If the gym actually invested in air con, I wouldn't sweat as much 

You done any more rowing recently? I'm staying well clear of the pyramid! haha!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

jonnyMercUK said:


> Again, like most things, I find they give me a good sugar rush but might be different for other people.
> 
> If the gym actually invested in air con, I wouldn't sweat as much
> 
> You done any more rowing recently? I'm staying well clear of the pyramid! haha!


Did a 500m "sprint" followed by a 500m warm down. Sprint was 1:45, warm down was 1:55.

Problem I have is my rower actually moves if I go to fast. Seems it isn't gripping on to the slip-proof mat anymore.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Done it, not too bad and it's 27c out.

http://shar.es/vKoY0, had to walk some of it 

Super unfit, was ok, then suddenly nothing.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Was this against your Alistair Brownlee work mate?

I go out in a minute, it's only 24 ATM, so quite cool.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

alipman said:


> Was this against your Alistair Brownlee work mate?
> 
> I go out in a minute, it's only 24 ATM, so quite cool.


Yep, was nice a bit of bonding, keep your friends close an your enemy's closer and all that.

Just been for a float in our big paddling pool .


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

It could turn out to be a good partnership for training.....


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Ahh I used to run around Foots Cray meadows in PE when I was at school!

How are the Nike Air Pegasus'? Me and my girlfriend have recently started running and I've bought myself some cheap Asics shoes, which are really comfortable when running. But the girlfriend still needs to buy some and we went to sports direct up on sevenoaks way and they didnt have any cheap womens Asics. But we saw the Nike Air Pegasus ones, but didn't go for them as we wasn't sure what they were like


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

tangledmonkey said:


> Ahh I used to run around Foots Cray meadows in PE when I was at school!
> 
> How are the Nike Air Pegasus'? Me and my girlfriend have recently started running and I've bought myself some cheap Asics shoes, which are really comfortable when running. But the girlfriend still needs to buy some and we went to sports direct up on sevenoaks way and they didnt have any cheap womens Asics. But we saw the Nike Air Pegasus ones, but didn't go for them as we wasn't sure what they were like


I've had them a few years but barely used them till this year but I like them more than my other pair I have at home (asics).

If ever you fancy a run over the Meadows let me know.

Not running today, off to view a new mountain bike as part of my new regime.

Detailing a 4x4 tomorrow too so want to save energy ......


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Ah cool, I'll let her know what you said so cheers!

Yeah maybe when I'm a bit fitter haha, would love to do it but I'd die if I done it now lol. So unfit at the moment, but the runnings getting easier . We're doing an 8 week plan that I actually found on a thread on here. Intervals right up to a full on 5k run!

Lost half a stone so far , but we're off on holiday in a few weeks so wanna lose some more before then! And I live in sidcup, and work just off of Sevenoaks way so could easily cycle to work.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

You sound like me 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Danno1975 said:


> You sound like me
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Haha in what way?


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

tangledmonkey said:


> Haha in what way?


Want to get fit, but unfit, work near Sevenoaks way and could cycle to work .

I've just signed up to the cycle to work scheme, have t way till September for my voucher, but am aiming on getting Specialized rockhopper comp.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Haha it's true! 

Oh that's not that long to wait for a cheap bike (or is it free, I'm not sure how that works). I've got a specialised I bought a couple of years ago but have probably ridden less than 15 times. 

What do you do on your runs at the minute, full on jog non stop?


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

tangledmonkey said:


> Haha it's true!
> 
> Oh that's not that long to wait for a cheap bike (or is it free, I'm not sure how that works). I've got a specialised I bought a couple of years ago but have probably ridden less than 15 times.
> 
> What do you do on your runs at the minute, full on jog non stop?


42% cheaper I think , re runs can do three miles without stopping now at an average 5.mph, not good at all but early days .


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Better than me mate! I'm off to Tenerife next week for 10 days, but once we're back we're going to really get into keeping fit. We done a couple of kickboxing classes a while back and wow, killed me! So my aim is to get a bit fitter, then start kickboxing again, that'll keep me fit for sure!


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

tangledmonkey said:


> Better than me mate! I'm off to Tenerife next week for 10 days, but once we're back we're going to really get into keeping fit. We done a couple of kickboxing classes a while back and wow, killed me! So my aim is to get a bit fitter, then start kickboxing again, that'll keep me fit for sure!


Lol, you sure you're not me , I used to kickboxing too, only for fitness, it's amazing I'm not the size of the moon these days the lack of exercise I do I used to run, cycle, race mtb, play squash, kickbox and weight lift.

But operation fit for 4orty is underway now, cycled to work twice this week, 44 miles so far, and over all 3600 feet climbed, last night was a killer as I took my new beast which is rocking a massive set of 2.1" off road tyres (bit silly) and decided to try it out off road half way home which was awesome, but left me smashed for the final 1000 foot climb home.

Just eyeing up a basic weight bench and dumbbell set for the garage ( hate doing gym after work), playing squash soon too .

PM me when you back if you fancy a run over Cray meadows one lunch time, or download the Strava app as I'm going to log my run route and then you could follow it on Strava and have a virtual race, nice to have a challenge .

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Enjoy Tenerife , 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Sounds like youve got a good plan there! Good luck with it!

I'll want to get fitter before I come with you cos honestly all I'll do now is annoy you and slow you down lol! I've lost a stone recently though! But I'm sure I'll put some on over the holiday!

And cheers mate, it's long awaited and definately needed! Bring on the all inclusive bar!!!


----------

